# year by year common problems with new beetles



## kitfoxbill (Aug 4, 2011)

I recently bought a 08 new beetle convertible with 27K miles on it.

So far I love the car, but when I was on the i-net researching "common problems with new beetles", I became real concerned about what may be ahead. Seems that there are major problems with new beetles, especially in yrs around 2001 to 2006. The problems seem to be with transmissions, electric window regulators, and electric power related items.

I am not seeing too many problems after about 07. (wishful thinking?)

I am wondering if there are credible internet sources, or info within this chat group, that list common new beetle problems on a year by year basis. 

I bought the car used, and it is in preemo shape, well taken care of. It has a good carfax history, and it has a VW certified preowned warantee. 

I see where it already has had the driver door electric window regulator replaced. I have seen where other new beetle owners have had all 4 of the window regulators replaced at about 800 bucks a pop!!

What am I in for, and should I be concerned?

Worried.................


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

If you want more info on the car, I would head over to NewBeetle.org. Much more traffic and a lot more variety of cars over there.


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

up until my timing belt lost some teeth at 120k miles I had no issues at all with mine and it is a 2001, everytime I get in the car and drive away I immediately get a smile on my face and my stress fades away, I miss my bug can't wait till I get it fixed.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

The NB has problems with:

AC Compressors - All
Window Regulators - 98 - Whenever they switched to metal window clips.
2.0L Oil Burning - 98 - Early 01 (Apparently)
1.8T Coilpacks - All
1.9L TDI Turbos - When they go you had better know how to stall the engine or your motor is going boom. 
Automatic Transmissions - All seem to suck and **** the bed early.
Waterpumps - All (Metal impeller water pumps are aftermarket, Not OE).
Stock Clutches - All. The dual-mass flywheel is a great idea, but is a weak point.
Roof Gutters - They love to rust, it's a notorious spot.


I'm sure I'll think of more.


----------



## bluebug75 (Jul 7, 2011)

kitfoxbill said:


> I recently bought a 08 new beetle convertible with 27K miles on it.
> 
> So far I love the car, but when I was on the i-net researching "common problems with new beetles", I became real concerned about what may be ahead. Seems that there are major problems with new beetles, especially in yrs around 2001 to 2006. The problems seem to be with transmissions, electric window regulators, and electric power related items.
> 
> ...


I'll have to see that NEW BEETLE with 4 POWER WINDOWS???????
Earl


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Only in the Cabrio Earl.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

bluebug75 said:


> I'll have to see that NEW BEETLE with 4 POWER WINDOWS???????
> Earl


And you won't, because a New Beetle only has 2 windows. As for all the problems listed above, I have a 2000 GLS automatic with none and 82,000 miles. Another club member has one with 148,000 miles. Again, no problems. Even when the NB supposedly HAD issues, I thought they were all resolved by about 2003, anyway.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

fiftysomething said:


> And you won't, because a New Beetle only has 2 windows.


Sure you will.... the New Beetle Convertible has 4 power windows... just like the OP mentioned in his first sentence: "I recently bought a 08 new beetle convertible with 27K miles on it." :beer:


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

I didn't know that convertibles had 4 windows, let alone power windows. Then again, I've never had a convertible....


----------



## SchatzieII (Oct 22, 2010)

*Enjoy Your Vw but stay abreast to this website. Solutions and help are always here.*

Drove my 92 Cabriolet with 112,650, cold AC, Automatic transmission and electric windows to the dog park this morning. The only thing I had a worry over, was having a towing service, which I purchased when I bought the car. (never used) Have had two 92 Cabriolets put 68,000 on the first and traded for a new 2001 bettle. I did lose the electric windows on the 2001 (both: two times in the first four years but they were covered by warantee). VW service made me feel like they were paying out of their own pockets. Troubles on the 92's. Clutch cable on red one and a coolent bottle, one boot cover and a motor mount on the green one. Runs like a clock. Owners say easily go 250,000 miles but watch the belts and keep rain drains clear and keep ground secure and clean.ol: Keep service records and subscribe to topics that you need more knowledge about. For everyone who is having an issue, thousands are pounding the highway issue free. Enjoy. Every Friday, I drive with top down!


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

The power top is going to be your biggest concern.

In all the Beetles I've owned....

02 (first one I bought): coolant temp sensor, brakes
98 (2.0): Oil burning, lost cyl #3, blew a hole in the block @ 215k miles -- it ran on 3cyl for over 50k miles
98 (TDI): shift linkage plastic coupler ($40), Power steering return line ($180 dealer only hose!), return coolant line (duct tape), Fuel Shutoff Solenoid O-Ring ($8), Timing Belt, Door lock (before I bought it, drivers side), shift tower on manual transmission ($200), brakes
[stuff that was bad: some electrical something to the AC system, my cooling fans never worked, reverse lights didn't work, blend door in the AC system was spewing foam everywhere and needed to be repaired or replaced, one of the rear brakes would stick when it snowed and the parking brake was on, constant wearing out of passenger front tire from previous accident damange/camber issue..)
03 (TDI, Current): Automatic transmission to Manual swap BEFORE the automatic went belly up, brakes, the parking brake warning light beeps at me after I use the brake ... I think it's the sensor?

The 98 TDI was crashed at 279,500 miles and change. To say the least it's issues when I had it were old rubber that was degrading after 13+ years of use. The diesel engine was stout, the transmission is currently being swapped into my replacement 2003. 

02: 114k miles traded in
98 2.0: 215k blew
98 TDIL 279,500k wrecked
03: 131k miles still driving it


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Wifes 99 2.0 owned since new, currently has 82000 miles. Plastic shift coupler replaced at about 7 years old.Drivers window regulator at 7 years and 3 month, just missed the warranty by 3 month on that one. A quart of oil every couple of weeks since new. Was told by the dealer that was normal. Well, oil is cheap. Still has the original clutch, still good considering my wife rides her foot on the pedal all the time. Just had the front struts replaced today, $300. Brakes replaced at 40000. Had them checked while they were doing the struts, 98% lining left. We did have the best pads installed. Not bad for a 12 year old car. We have friends that have a 2004 Hyundai that has the same 80000 some miles and that thing has cost them thousands in repair in the last couple of years. We are still very happy with the Beetle. My wife actually bought a new 2012 last month, automatic this time.


----------

